# NFAA National Field 2021



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been told the NFAA Outdoor Nationals will NOT be in Darrington in 2021, but I do not know where it WILL be.

I'd hope for Pennsylvania, or maybe another west coast site (I heard rumors several years ago there was a place in Oregon that might be interested).


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

I think US nationals in Darrington but in Sept.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Russ H said:


> I think US nationals in Darrington but in Sept.


That would be the USA Archery field nationals, not to be confused with the NFAA field nationals.









USA Archery Releases 2021 National Events Schedule


After a safe and successful return to competition this fall, USA Archery is looking forward to a bright 2021 event season!




www.usarchery.org


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't know anyone in the know in Washington State anymore and if wa-prez says no to Darrington, then I will pay for a plane ticket.


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

If you fly you better check you rental car availability. There is a shortage of rental cars. I have horror stories from friends.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I wrote this 6 months ago when nobody knew anything. I should have known that the Nationals would be back in Yankton. CuBob is right about rental cars. I just got a rental car for $1000.00 for a week. I decided to fish Alaska instead of spending a week in Yankton again this year. Same price for me.


----------

